# Pelosi to Aspiring Musicians: Quit Your Job, Taxpayers Will Cover Your Health Care



## requiem_aeternam7 (May 16, 2010)

http://www.cnsnews.com/news/article/65950



Woohoo.


o-[][]-o 
=o


----------



## chimuelo (May 16, 2010)

Thats great news.
I would love for the Mariachi Band at my buddys' Cantina to get some teeth.
They were always spittin' on us when they sang becasue they don't have many teeth.
After a few stick 'ems on my face I figured out that sending them to a table of drunk Gavachos was always a better way to hear them...


----------



## rgames (May 16, 2010)

What she's trying to say was not communicated well. Basically, she's saying that if you've been thinking about starting a business, now's a good time because you no longer have to worry about paying for health care (not entirely true, of course). Musicians are an example because most are self-employed.

The page you linked is a factually correct but misleading. She's not saying don't work, she's saying work at something else if you want to but haven't because of concern over health care.

Of course, all of those entrepreneurs are now going to be paying taxes through the nose to cover those health care expenses. Whereas previously they would have to pay the health care premium they now have to pay the same premium plus the cost of all the government clerks who administer the program 

rgames


----------



## P.T. (May 16, 2010)

Where in the recent legislation does it say that the taxpayers automatically pay your insurance for you.
If you are dirt poor, maybe.

I didn't watch the video (no broadband, and I can't stand the woman), but the comments said that she said you no longer have to worry about losing your health insurance if you quit your job. The bill does stop insurance companies from denying coverage of pre-existing conditions.


----------



## P.T. (May 16, 2010)

So, did anyone receive anything in the mail telling them that they are now required by law to buy insurance?


----------



## Freds (May 16, 2010)

Looks like right wing propaganda.


----------



## chimuelo (May 17, 2010)

Say what you must about Nancy P. but don't forget to thank her when you are in your Golden years and health care costs start wiping out your retirement accounts.
Well actually that's my point. By the time most of us will need the benfits they won't break our bank. My father worked his entire life for what he has and lives off of a fixed income. But even after his insurance hits the doughnut hole he spends close to 6-7000 USD every month for medical care. He shouldn't have to pay a dime since he took some lead in the Pacific so all of us could have a better life.
Thankfully he has done well but Millions of other elderly Americans are watching their retirement accounts wiped out. This is not right.
Sure Nancy P. says many things I disagree with but I don't see many politicians who actually concern themselves with all Americans. Most DC elitists never even mention their concerns with the average person.
You can thank her also for her steps in providing prevention programs for those who are too stupid to realize the drugs they use and food they eat can have consequences. I disagree with her on too many other topics to mention, but on this particular topic she has a reason to be proud.
As Spock once said...............
The Needs Of The Many Outweigh The Needs Of The Few Or The One...........The Wrath Of Khan, United/MGM 1984.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (May 17, 2010)

I'm highly impressed that - before he had to ruin it with that last paragraph - even Richard isn't going off the deep end over this. 

Nancy Pelosi is one of my heroes, and she's absolutely right. It's only a good thing when people are freed from jobs they can't leave without losing their health coverage.

I certainly don't agree with everything Thomas Friedman says, but he's very articulate about how innovation is our way forward. That applies to our economy but also to the survival of the planet.


----------



## snowleopard (May 22, 2010)

I'm with you, chimuelo. 

My father was overseas in the service as well, then worked hard 30 years for a good company with a pension. And yet, when he had a massive stroke three years ago it wasn't long before Medicare cut him off as he wasn't improving, his supplemental insurance cut him off because Medicare did, and the bills soon wiped out all of my parents savings and my dad ended up in a nursing home where, because my parents are now poor, the state now pays for him 

He's a perfect example of our current system. So called "conservatives' say people need to take care of themselves, and be responsible for themselves and stop expecting hand outs. Well, my father did that. He did everything you're supposed to do in this country and he ended up in near poverty from it. 

Unless of course the conservatives think he needs to be tossed out onto the street, now that he's living off their tax dollars. 

If there's a problem with the federal health plan is that it doesn't go far enough. There's really not a lot in the plan that will prevent what happened to my father from happening to you. The only major difference is that it will be the federal government that pays for your medical care once your savings are all drained instead of just your state.


----------



## chimuelo (May 22, 2010)

That's too bad about your pops, I sympathize.
Issues like this are too often politicized when they should just be addressed.
Health Care will never be the same. Once lawyers got involved, insurance companies protected their profits, and next thing you know too many people are making money which caused the status quo. Why change a good thing....?
Some free market ideas are ingenious and typically American, but having such a life and death scenario based on shareholders profits means those who lose, usually die.
With the exception of our military, I have zero faith in most government programs.
I just hope they are wise enough to use Medical Professionals instead of the usual government bozo's.


----------



## P.T. (May 23, 2010)

The current health legislation is pretty much a joke carefully designed to not step on anyone's profits and to not accomplish much of anything beyond it'd PR value.


----------

